# "Nice Guys DO finish first after all"



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Guys we gotta change this unfortunatley we didnt finish first this year and we need to think up another subtitle. Submit your ideas on this thread and we will vote on it sometime soon.


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

"Fundamental" Forum


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

"The worst 0.4 seconds ever..."


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> "The worst 0.4 seconds ever..."


lol. thats pretty funny stuff and isnt a half bad subtitle. i like it. it has a nice ring to it

5 stars for that


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Remember the Alamo...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Damian's is good.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> "The worst 0.4 seconds ever..."




I know you are joking, but for the other SPURS members who said they like it....why? I definitley see the humor in it, but if I read that before I entered the Spurs forum everyday, I'd be harshly reminded of who, how, and why we we defeated in the playoffs.



Remember the Alamo is a very good one. It may seem kind of predictable, but I think it captures our purpose for next season.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i jus found it humorous, i never considered it as our title. as for "remember the alamo" it fits but i feel its too plain and boring


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> i jus found it humorous, i never considered it as our title. as for "remember the alamo" it fits but i feel its too plain and boring





Well, what other suggestions are there? I could use this thread to gather suggestions, then start a new thread with a poll, then sumbit our slogan to the top dogs of the site. Does that sound like a plan, or do we not have enough posters to have a poll on something like this?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

it sounds like a good idea. but koko, outside of u n me, n a couple others, who actually posts on the spurs site? we should jus decide on this thread and then u can tell the people that control that junk


ps im still thinken of my own suggestion


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

how about "Don't call it a comeback, we've been here for years...."


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

if we had won the playoffs we could have been the lakerbusters:no: but now i needa think up a dif name


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

*Spurs Forum suggestions*

The San Antonio Spurs -- Daily Operation

"Bank" on it. Duncan reloaded.


----------



## jadakiss_25 (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> how about "Don't call it a comeback, we've been here for years...."


Yeah, and if you are gonna go with that, consider "Mama said knock you out!"


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

How about "Spurs reloaded"


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We really needa get a new subtitle. So far here are the selections:

The "Fundamental" Forum
Remember the Alamo
"Bank on it". Duncan Reloaded
Spurs Reloaded

Anymore suggestions are welcome. Soon Koko will put up a poll and we will vote on it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> We really needa get a new subtitle. So far here are the selections:
> 
> The "Fundamental" Forum
> ...



I'll throw some more out, but be warned, these are probably bad, but we need some more options to choose from:



"Kings of the South" - Just a reference to the location of San Antonio

"Duncan and crew are coming for you" - This one might sound corny, but it's got a nice little ryhme to it


"Quite, steady, and dominant." - This one refers to SA being a small market team that gets little attention, even though we've been a consistently solid franchise for several years.


"Rebounding wins games, defense wins championships." - This is a little basketball slogan that my HS coach always reminded me of, and I think it applies well with us. We could throw "Spurs" some where into that to make it more applicable.




There's a few. Again, I just threw those out there just to add to our pool of ideas, because we're pretty shallow in options.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Here are a couple(not the best, but hey)

San Antonio Spurs: The Fundamental Truth

03-04 Season: A Detour to the Promise Land

TD & TP: The New Era Malone and Stockton taking it to the house for years to come


----------

